# 1999 John Deere F935



## bothellbassman (9 mo ago)

The PTO clutch will not disengage on my front mount mower. Just bought the unit and was in the middle of my first mow when the PTO clutch decided not to disengage. Tried the brakes and got up off the seat, "I think the seat switch was bypassed". Nothing has worked. Digging a little deeper, I unplugged the engaging switch and still nothing. The only thing that has worked so far is to unplug the wire connection that goes to the clutch. Is there a relay or another switch that may be the issue? 
Thanks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy bothellbassman, welcome to the forum.

You have unplugged the PTO switch, yet the clutch remained engaged. The only thing that has worked so far is to unplug the wire connection that goes to the clutch. 

That tells me that you have a 12V power source between the PTO switch and the clutch. Perhaps a stuck relay? Your relays should be packaged in one place. I would pull one relay at a time till I found the culprit.


----------



## bothellbassman (9 mo ago)

BigT said:


> Howdy bothellbassman, welcome to the forum.
> 
> You have unplugged the PTO switch, yet the clutch remained engaged. The only thing that has worked so far is to unplug the wire connection that goes to the clutch.
> 
> That tells me that you have a 12V power source between the PTO switch and the clutch. Perhaps a stuck relay? Your relays should be packaged in one place. I would pull one relay at a time till I found the culprit.


Thanks, I will. Found a couple relays and will try them.


----------

